# how to judge a car show?



## storey (Apr 25, 2004)

ok, i am in the army and volenteared to judge our brigade car show due to i am one of the more knowlegable car guys and i wanted to help out. only thing is i am all about performance and i have never been in a car show let alone judged one. cars will be judged in three catagories: engine & performance, exterior/interior styling , and car audio/video.

can anyone give me some pointers?

my main concern is the scoring, i don't know how the scoring is done at a car show.

if someone can an post a score sheet from a previous car show that they attended or judged that would be great.

thanks

aaron storey


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Points are usually awarded for quantity and quality for each category. For body modifications, for instance, you may get one point for each significant modification, but say, for instance, a person has a full CF bodykit that was imported from Japan and cost a fortune, they may get an extra point or half-point for that extra quality. Well-done modifications count extra, too. The difference between a slapped-on Importscam body kit and a real C-West kit that's been molded on perfectly can be a big difference in point scores.

The same goes for AV stuff as well, although the quanitity scoring can be a bit different. Since some people run a ridiculous amount of gear, one point per component simply doesn't work. Award points on quantity and quality, so someone with 5 Pyle screens doesn't beat out someone who has spent the money to buy a nice pair of ICON screens. Use your best judgement, and remember, it's not about what YOU like, shows are about wild cars that demonstrate the epitome of modification.


----------



## storey (Apr 25, 2004)

thanks for the help

aaron storey


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

When I judge small local shows I really take safety into consideration. If the stereo wires are every were and the sub box is just sliding around thats bad.
But if you can grab the diffrent components of the stereo and shake them and it moves the whole car thats great.
Alot of it has to do with common sence


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

How much freedom do you have in scoring and awards? I assume that the goal of the show is to reward the owners for the hard work they have put into their cars. It would be nice if you could break down each of the categories and give multiple awards. For example it you could give an award for "Best Paint", "Most Original", "Most Radical", "Best Upholstry"... and "Best of Show" in the Exterior/Interior Styling category. With similar awards in the other categories.

That way there will be a lot of happy participants, and you will get a lot of credit.

Lew


----------



## storey (Apr 25, 2004)

we are going to have 4 catagories: engine and performance, audio and video, interior and exterior styling, and best of show.

the only awards are trophies and bragging rights. this event is more for fun rather than a real competition. as far as scoring goes it will probably be up to me. i may even end up being the only judge (i hope we get at least one more) ,but their is probably only going to be about 20 cars.

aaron storey


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

storey said:


> we are going to have 4 catagories: engine and performance, audio and video, interior and exterior styling, and best of show.
> 
> the only awards are trophies and bragging rights. this event is more for fun rather than a real competition. as far as scoring goes it will probably be up to me. i may even end up being the only judge (i hope we get at least one more) ,but their is probably only going to be about 20 cars.
> 
> aaron storey


I was thinking something like trophies for best of show and the best in each category, and ribbons (cheap) for sub-categories (which you make up). If there are 20 cars and you can give something to everyone, then there are no losers.

Take it on your own initiative. I'll bet you get accolades from people who count.

Lew


----------



## storey (Apr 25, 2004)

thank you everyone, i feel the car show will be much better due to the advice i have received.

thanks again,

aaron storey


----------

